

Lenovo CEO shares $3.25m of his bonus with employees - vinanvinan
http://knowtifier.com/news/269/lenovo-ceo-shares-325m-of-his-bonus-with-employees/
Thats a great way to encourage the employees to work harder. anyone disagree?
======
wickedOne
blogspam…

original source: [http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-09-01/lenovo-chief-
yang-s...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-09-01/lenovo-chief-yang-shares-
bonus-with-workers-for-second-year.html)

~~~
dodyg
But how's his English accent?

~~~
wickedOne
you'll be the judge of that:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIKaushS72k](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIKaushS72k)
B)

